# New 210 Gallon tank build.



## phomaniac

I have been a long time lurker on this fourm and looking for help and suggestions. Basically I have now a 65 gallon tank ( 1 year old) I plan on moving all the tank inhabitants over to the new tank. The new tank will be 210 gallons with a in basement sump. This is new territory for me, the 65 gallon as a under stand sump never had a basement sump before. I plan on drilling the tank to incorporate the beananimal drain system 3 x 1 inch holes. A overflow box will need to be built but I do not know how big it will need to be to handle the GPH of the closed loop and the return pump.

I plan on having 4 return lines, 2 teed from 1 pump in the sump and 2 teed from 1 closed loop pump. do you guys recomend I drill the tank for the return lines or have it hang over the edge. if I drill the back will have 8 holes is that too much? 
4x 1 inch bulkheads 3 for the beananimal drain 1 for the closed loop. 4 x 3/4 return lines.

lastly to all the Engineers out there will the floor be able to support the load of the tank. The tank will sit across 5-6 joists however due to a basement window 2 of them do not terminate on the concrete foundation. I do plan on adding support in the basement however would like some advice on what should be done.

Things I already have 
210 Gallon Aqueon Tank w/ Pine stand 
72x24x29
lots of live rock and base rock
Eheim 1262 Pump for closed loop
RLSS R10-i skimmer
4-5 glass heaters
Apex Aquacontroller w/ extra 
2 - Energy Bar 8
1 - I/O Breakout Box w/ 5 float switches
1 - PH probe
Tunze Osmolator ATO
3 x Two Little Fishies 150 media reactors 
- Carbon, GFO and biopellets
Mineral mud for refugium

90 gallon tank w/ metal stand for sump

Things still needed 
return pump capable of 12 feet head pressure from basement
thinking about the waveline 12000 DC pump
live sand suger fine ( not sure how much is needed yet) 
Acrylic overflow box 
baffles for sump 
3/4 lockline returns
4x 3/4 bulkheads (if I drill) 
4 x 1 inch bulkheads

Current tank 

IMG_2754 by phomaniac2, on Flickr

Taking the tank home.

image by phomaniac2, on Flickr

In the garage waiting.

IMG_2751 by phomaniac2, on Flickr

Shot of the basement joists

IMG_2744 by phomaniac2, on Flickr


----------



## altcharacter

Those beams look fairly strong and should be able to hold most of the weight. If you're worried about the weight then put some jack stands under or possibly brace the beams more.

This is going o be a great build!!! If you ever need help with it give me a shout and I'll bring over the beer


----------



## phomaniac

Thanks altcharacter, The house is only 11 years so the joist do look good but google says the tank filled is 2000+ pounds that kind of weight terrifies me. It took 8 people just to take the tank off the truck. To make matters worse I need to keep the current tank running and in the same room


----------



## Tristan

My father put up a 250 gallon tank in his living room. The house was only 3 years old and the tank spanned 7 joists, two of which were laminated beams. We still added a support wall under the tank made of 2x6's just in case. Better safe than have the take go through the floor, it also made a nice fish room in the basement so it was double purpose!

Also I don't think the waveline pumps are any good with head pressure. The new version may be different but the old ones couldn't handle high head pressure.


----------



## sig

phomaniac;It took 8 people just to take the tank off the truck. [/QUOTE said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> you mean 8 children???
> 
> by the way, my sump is in the basement and for this tank you will need at least Panworld 200PS
> I run it on the 150G tank
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/pumps_pan_world_magnetic_px_ps-ap.html
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac

IMHO/E, "off the shelf" aquariums in the past 5-8years are made with thinner glass to save on cost. Making that many holes, especially on the bottom pane and lower 2/3 of vertical panes, without having the glass pane tempered with thinner (5/8") glass than "the days of old" (3/4") is a recipe for disaster. It's not a question of "if it's going to happen" but "when".

If it's not in the budget for a new "custom" aquarium, the most cost effective option is to move away from a closed loop and use controllable powerheads, ie Tunze and EcoTech which can be connected to the APEX controller and drilling along the top for an internal overflow box. Are you going to use Herbie, Bean?

For the joists, I would put a carriage bolt (or two) through the sistered joists on both sides of the doubled header joist bay and perhaps a few in the double header joist as you don't know if they have been "glued and screwed". Check the nails/screws in the joist hangers if they used are of "structural gauge"...you can compare with Simpson Strong Drive screws/nails @HD. 

Since the system spans 6 joists and if you make a "fishroom" around your sump you can make a wall along the 6 joists ~6' from the foundation wall and you shouldn't need to support the header joist...but I would get a second opinion on that.

As for DC pumps...especially for that head height application, I'd wait at least another year.

JM2C/HTH


----------



## phomaniac

sig, Haha debated on hiring monkeys to help children worked better.

I like the idea of controlling the pump speed, and how much less power the 12000 would consume. The pump would be in the sump and at least 2.5 feet from the basement floor. I think they are coming out with a 20000 model not sure the specs on this one.

spec comparison 
Model	Max. Flow Max. Head	Power	
200PS	1750gph	39' 290W
12000 3170gph 19.9' 170W

http://www.rlss.ca/#!dc-pump/vstc3=dc12000

Wtac,
I do plan on the 3 drains at the top for the bean system I do not plan on drilling the bottom at all, however not sure what to do with the overflow box yet. The glass measured 1/2 inch thick.

The main I beam is not that far away from the concrete wall I will take another picture and measure again.


----------



## ReefABCs

Nice size tank, I would definitely brace the floor. Even if it holds when someone or people gather aro the extra weight will cause the tank to shake. That floor board is not thick so if your stand legs don't sit above the joists you will need additional support to even the load.

I have a like new Pan world NH-200PS for 200 if interested.


----------



## wtac

With a height of 29" using 1/2" glass, I would double check if the glass is tempered. 

YouTube has some DIY tests to look for stress marks in tempered glass.

HTH


----------



## phomaniac

I used a Circular Polarizing filter for my camera to check to see if the tank was tempered. its not  

as a control I tested the filter on the window of a car that says tempered on the glass you can clearly see a pattern on the glass.


----------



## explor3r

Tagging along, very interesting and good luck


----------



## thmh

looking good dude! cant wait to see it up and running.


----------



## phomaniac

Thanks I will try to update this as much as I can with pictures 

Ordered a bunch of locline,bulkheads, and plumbing from MOPS, didn't realize how expensive locline was. 

also emailed JT to see what options I have for a overflow box I was thinking just long enough to reach the 2 center braces.


----------



## UrbnRzqr

altcharacter said:


> Those beams look fairly strong and should be able to hold most of the weight. If you're worried about the weight then put some jack stands under or possibly brace the beams more.
> 
> This is going o be a great build!!! If you ever need help with it give me a shout and I'll bring over the beer


HUH!! Look when I start my build I'll supply the beer if I need help. Hehe.


----------



## Rookie2013

Wow...great tank and the exact size i looked at, at the big als in Vaughan past saturday...i have a 90 gal but want to go big and after doing all the research i think it makes much more sense to reinforce the flooring.. the joists might hold the weight for now but down the road they will slowly sag and you dont want that.. i am not sure what i am going to do as i have finished basement with rentans so for now have to wait till i figure out something...but love this forum...


----------



## phomaniac

Yeah I am glad the basement is unfinished, gives me more options.

Cleared out 2 lowes locations 


Circular Polarizer Lens Filter to test what tempered glass looks like


No patterns can be seen, safe to drill




Planing out sump location 


Going to move my water change station closer to the sump


----------



## wtac

Jack posts under the header joist will make efficient use of the space difficult. Double 2x6's (glued and screwed) spanning the 6 hoists with jack posts on the end, 2x8's for longer spans will make access behind the double header for plumbing, electrical and the window a bit more challenging to work around in varying degrees but will be able to have a relatively unrestricted floor plan for the fishroom.

Carriage bolts (1/2") through the double beams and lag bolts (1/4") to tie into the joist ends (to help in support w/the joist hanger) will do the trick but structural engs prefer to see point loads go to solid footings vs letting screws/bolts take the shear load. Since the load is close to the foundation wall and guestimating the I-beam is 8-10' from the wall, you will be fine unless you plan on some crazy dancing/jumping/romping in that area in future .


----------



## Letigrama

good luck, everything looks very well organized!


----------



## phomaniac

Thanks Letigrama

I got lots done today, while everyone was enjoying there Canada day festivities

1. Cut open drywall and drill 4 holes for basement sump & closed loop
2. Cut PVC pipes to test fit holes 
3. Drill 4 holes for drain and close loop,
4. Prep the tank and paint the back black
5. Carry stand inside to its final resting place

I hope you guys like lots of pictures

Cut out for plumbing


looks like cheese 


bits I used incase anyone wanted to know


Drilling for oil 


Nice clean holes 


Stand in place 


prep work before painting the back 


2 coats so far of black krylon paint ended up using 2.5 cans


More pictures to come hopefully I get more done tomorrow


----------



## phomaniac

Canada day update

Did some plumbing today. Nothing glued down yet just a dry fit to see where everything will be going since I am still missing a few key PVC fittings. Hopefully the tank can go inside by the end of the week. Still need to brace the flooring, build or have a overflow box built, and have glass cut out for sump.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Looks great!!!

One recommendation is to have to gate or ball valves for your outlets. If you have a gate on both sides you have the ability to adjust the flow on each side of the tank and disconnect one of the sprays at a time for easy cleaning. This is just based on your pump is setup to the left side.


----------



## wtac

Another suggestion will be changing the 3/4" return line to 1" up to and including the "T" fitting to maximize flow against head pressure and then reduce to 3/4" @the 1" "T" to the LocLine.

If you plan on building a canopy, have the return line split above the aquarium height to make access to the valves easily accessible as to wiseguyphils' suggestion.

HTH/JM2C/E


----------



## Rookie2013

looks great...cant wait to see the finished product...all the very best...its tempting...


----------



## phomaniac

Small update

Tank is now inside 









still need to run the plumbing


----------



## Letigrama

is looking very nice.... im following along but dont give opinions on what i dont know... looks like you are taking your time and doing things to precision. very important to be patient!

so the tank is a birthday gift for your wife!!!!!!! lol, is she really into fish, or she just would like to have a big tank and doesnt have an idea she will loose her husband forever?  seriously, my husband is jealous of the tank... can wait for more pics, great job


----------



## phomaniac

Thanks, no wife just a loving and supporting girlfriend ( still had to ask permission for such a large tank) 

waiting on some spa flex to arrive and some more PVC fittings before I can glue everything down. still have yet to brace the basement.

Since I do not have a canopy I bought a aquaillumination rail kit and a hydra LED light to go with it. only one for now as I will bring over my other DIY LED lights from the current tank.


----------



## fesso clown

+1 on the valves and unions suggestion from Phil. 

Exciting times!


----------



## phomaniac

Very very delayed update, I have been super busy and have not worked on the tank much. what I got done was the overflow plumbing to the basement and the return from the basement up. also worked on the plumbing for the close loop tried to aquascape with the dried base rock.

most recent picture








Return pump panworld 200PS


----------



## Flexin5

wow, very nice build! coming along great.


----------



## phomaniac

It has been a long time since I last updated. here are some pictures of the progress.

Sump is a old 90 gallon I already had. I got 6 glass panels cut by National Glass & Mirror and siliconed them in place. I will take a better picture of the sump later.

Starting to fill it up 









Basement braced.


----------



## Bayinaung

nice work with 2x4 there


----------



## Rookie2013

Hi
Seems done very professionally..Great job bro i recently bought a 150g with dual overflow..Just getting ready to start installation and have been following your post very closely as it has given me tons of knowledge. Just wondering for the basement bracing did you think about using the metal jack posts sold at Home Depot...but nonetheless great job bro...i will start a new thread with my installation progress soon..Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## phomaniac

Bayinaung said:


> nice work with 2x4 there


Thanks

I was thinking about the jackstands but decided on 2x4 and built the bracing to to fit a door and walls just in case I wanted to close off the sump from the rest of the basement.

Sump so far running back up skimmer for now









The flow in the sump is from left to right. first chamber over flows in to 3 filter socks then in to the skimmer/filter section. Then the refugium section. finally over a bubble trap and in to the return section. ignore the pipe over the tank temporary running the Panworld but its way to much flow so I ran a bypass

I installed a IP camera in the wall overlooking the tank tested to make sure it works with the apex dashboard. I will take a picture of the camera once the water clears up.

There is still tons of work to be done before I can move over my live stock from my existing 65 gallon system


----------



## kamal

Great progress


----------



## Flexin5

you sir are doing it right. nice job.


----------



## phomaniac

Thanks again. 

Picked up some more supplies at Lowes lots thing still needed to do. 

- Add a dedicated circuit for the tank
- build back brace to connect plumbing and electicals 
- add plumbing for GFO, biopellets, carbon
- add valve for return bypass 
- add valve for water change 
- add valve for future standalone refugium/quarantine tank
- ran out of salt need to find a good deal on Instant Ocean Reef Crystals


----------



## phomaniac

Another update, 
I managed to get tons done in the last 2 days. 
got the plumbing all done and the tank is online filled and connected to the sump
installed a dedicated Circuit just for the tank
Apex is mounted and connected to the network 
installed float switches for the ATO still need to clean up some of the wiring 
I will take closer shots of everything when I get home 
oh and thanks phil for the salt.










Access to apex from work


----------



## liz

Very cool set-up! Keep us updated on the progress of the build.


----------



## phomaniac

Thanks, More pictures

IP camera installed in the wall









Probe holder with a float sensor should filter sock become too dirty restricting flow


----------



## solarz

Wow, that's a serious build!


----------



## Rookie2013

phomaniac said:


> Another update,
> I managed to get tons done in the last 2 days.
> got the plumbing all done and the tank is online filled and connected to the sump
> installed a dedicated Circuit just for the tank
> Apex is mounted and connected to the network
> installed float switches for the ATO still need to clean up some of the wiring
> I will take closer shots of everything when I get home
> oh and thanks phil for the salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Access to apex from work


Put some new pictures of your tank. i would definetly like to see a final product after following it so closely...


----------



## phomaniac

This update has been long overdue

The tank has been running now for 5 months since then I have not added any new livestock until recently a blonde naso tang which is doing great.

We where affected for 5 hours by the ice storm but having a generator handy kept the tank and the furnace running no loses or issues

Current live stock 
Blonde Naso Tang
Power Brown Tang
Blue Tang
Yellow Tang 
Coral Beauty Angel
Swallowtail Angel
3 ocellaris clownfish

Three Stripe Damsel (this guy is in the sump)

Full tank









ATO reservoir









Mangroves 

















Sump


----------

